# "5 Lines" Challenge Winners



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 26, 2014)

Two of our finest have again emerged victorious. Kindly join us in congratulating both of our co-winners in the "5 Lines" Challenge:
*
Firemajic*, for her entry, *Abstract Beauty*, and *Terry D*, for his *Untitled* entry.

Both will receive this month's Laureate award, and Firemajic will receive a one month FoWF subscription. A cage fight to the death to determine who would have the honor of selecting our next topic has again been nixed, so our illustrious winners shall put their heads together to choose October's prompt, or torture, depending how you look at it.


Kudos to you both for shining the brightest in one of our most widely entered challenges to date. Superbly done to both!


----------



## escorial (Sep 26, 2014)

top result..well done


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 26, 2014)

Congratulations Jul and Terry D. Two great poems and two worthy winners.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats Terry D, you packed alot of pain in those 5 lines...well done!:5stars::applauseeace...Jul


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 27, 2014)

Cheers Terry.  Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Mutimir (Sep 27, 2014)

Great job, both were excellent. When I read Terry's I thought to myself...now why the hell didn't I think of that! I must give extra props to Firemajic though. Great imagery.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 27, 2014)

Absurd! My poem was of that of true beauty!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 27, 2014)

Congratulations you two!


----------



## Terry D (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. I am at a loss for words (not a good thing for a writer).


----------



## PiP (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats both  It was a VERY tough challenge this month!


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone! This was a great challenge,  top notch writers ,And alot of stunning entries.   Peace...Jul


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2014)

Well done both, great lines!


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 30, 2014)

I don't know why it took me so long to poke my nose around this part of the forum. I love it. Not my usual cup of tea. Perhaps that's why I've enjoyed it so much. Of course, looking at the two poems mentioned, I have some learnin' to do.


----------

